
Show HN: Complete Educational Background for 116th United States Congress - pmohun
https://www.kaggle.com/philmohun/complete-education-details-116th-us-congress
======
pmohun
I recently heard the phrase "America is run by lawyers, China is ruled by
computer scientists."

I was curious about this, so I made a dataset to understand U.S. Legislative
Education. This dataset contains complete education details for members of the
116th United States Congress, including universities, degrees, and political
affiliations. I hope that this dataset is helpful for anyone who may wish to
further investigate the correlation of education and academic credentials with
policy decisions made by members of our government.

This dataset can be used to answer questions like:

\- Is political affiliation correlated with education?

\- What is the most common degree type for U.S. Senators?

\- What percentage of U.S. Congressmen dropped out of college?

\- Which college has the most representation in the House of Representatives?

\- What percentage of Congressmen are scientists?

With some creative co-mingling, this dataset can be used to supplement
research questions like:

\- Are policy decisions correlated with education?

\- Are there relationships associated with college affiliations and voting in
Congress?

\- Can we find a relationship between hot button topics and education?

\- How is public sentiment influenced by education level?

